
Ecuador Gives Assange Citizenship, Worsening Standoff with Britain - e15ctr0n
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/11/world/europe/julian-assange-ecuador-embassy.html
======
nasredin
TBH if I was Assange, I wouldn't leave the embassy now that Trump is
president.

Yes, Obama aggressively prosecuted whistle blowers, but Trump is certainly
worse.

So, at least three more years in the embassy?

It's ironic that he's gonna spent more time being de facto imprisoned than
Chelsea (Bradley) Manning (7 years), his source.

Quick search:

[https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/18/798](https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/18/798)

18 U.S. Code § 798 - Disclosure of classified information

>Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or
both.

